# Favorite Day Hike - Camping Trip in the Uintas???



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

About this time every year, I start longing for the Uintas. Just recently started going up there over the last couple of years after a long hiatus since my teenage years. Anyways, my favorite way to pass the time until next spring is to plan out my next trip or find a new place to go. But, I thought this would be a good way to share some ideas about the Uintas. 

So, here's my contribution. My favorite day hike/camp over night location is Kabel lake with a nice hike from base campe at Hoop. 

What's your favorite?


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Where to begin!?! That's like asking which automaker is best.... I love EVERYTHING about the Uintas! My kids are even named after places there. But, to kinda narrow it down, I would have to say Red Castle is a classic. And Painter basin is the heart of it all. My personal faves would be some "no namers" on the east fork Blacks. I guess the Blacks has that draw on me, both east and west forks.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Ah, the straight forward approach to hot-spotting. But I,ll bite. I grew up on the west slope so I have to go with "the Cuberant Lakes".


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

campfire said:


> Ah, the straight forward approach to hot-spotting. But I,ll bite. I grew up on the west slope so I have to go with "the Cuberant Lakes".


 

Yeah the Cuberant Lakes are nice but my favorite day hike is Lake ***r**a.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> campfire said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, the straight forward approach to hot-spotting. But I,ll bite. I grew up on the west slope so I have to go with "the Cuberant Lakes".
> ...


I was just waitin' for you to chime in Goober! Now I just need pics, you know, just to verify....


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> campfire said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, the straight forward approach to hot-spotting. But I,ll bite. I grew up on the west slope so I have to go with "the Cuberant Lakes".
> ...


I would like to buy a vowel.


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

campfire said:


> Ah, the straight forward approach to hot-spotting. But I,ll bite. I grew up on the west slope so I have to go with "the Cuberant Lakes".


Also, your response will not be considered complete unless you include your favorite place to catch golden trout (answers referencing arctic grayling are less favorable, but will still be accepted), and to hunt ptarmigan.  :O•-:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

You guys are killin' me.

4.5 miles from the trailhead:


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

Does anyone in this forum know the uintas as well as goob? Does anyone in the world know them as well as him for that matter? 

I hear there is a mine with old spanish gold up in those hills. How many pics do you have of that? I'm betting three or four with a couple bars of gold to prove you've been there.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

campfire said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > campfire said:
> ...


 -_O- That's a goodun'


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

billybob said:


> I hear there is a mine with old spanish gold up in those hills. How many pics do you have of that? I'm betting three or four with a couple bars of gold to prove you've been there.


There is a TON of old mines up there. I've found a few. It's comparable to a disease. A little dreaming while researching at your local library, leads to spending long days at the Coalville courthouse, leads to spending your days crazed on the hills looking for what may or may not exist anymore. It's a fun hobby, if left at that....


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

billybob said:


> Does anyone in this forum know the uintas as well as goob? Does anyone in the world know them as well as him for that matter?
> 
> I hear there is a mine with old spanish gold up in those hills. How many pics do you have of that? I'm betting three or four with a couple bars of gold to prove you've been there.


You are too kind, really. There are 1005 lakes, reservoirs, or good-sized ponds in the Uinta Mountains. I've only been to about 650 of them. My goal, nearly 30 years ago, was to hit them all. I'll be 60 and have 350 lakes left. I've done the math, it doesn't look like I'll get them all, especially if I keep going back to the same ones all the time. I got about 400 left in the Wind Rivers to do too. 

Some think the Lost Rhoades Mine is up there....fascinating story.

A nice day hike, or over-nighter, is Amethyst Basin. 5 or 6 mile trip, a little steep about half way up but it's less than a mile. The basin and lake sits in a beautiful cirque. Crowded sometimes, but lots of room to spread out. It's home of the uncommon Black-Rosy Finch. Several universities, especially the University of Wyoming, have done Black-Rosy Finch nesting suveys high up on the craggy walls of Ostler Peak overlooking Amethyst Lake.

I use to take Mrs Goob and tourists up there on day hikes and over-nighters back when I was a punk.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i would have to say that i really enjoy the grandaddy area we normally go up there once a year but i havent been able to go the past few years but its my wonderful place 

i also think i know where goobs picture might be from but not completely sure


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Kamas valley was originally named"Rhoades Valley". The man who lead the first settlers there was the same who found the legendary gold. A fun day hike or ride is up the Taylors Fork ATV trail towards Ceder Hollow. That place is literally honeycombed with old mine shafts. I think it is appropriate that one of the little draws there is named "Failure Canyon". It is also one of my favorite places to snowshoe.


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

Goob,

Dead Horse Lake?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

BradN said:


> Goob,
> 
> Dead Horse Lake?


Great place, I have 100 stories, 1000 pictures.

It's a long way up to Dead Horse. I always liked to take my time, fish the "pasture" on the way up. I never considered it an over-nighter, but used it as a spike camp to fish the top of Rock Creek on the other side of Dead Horse Pass.

If you know where to look, you can find the horse skeletons on Dead Horse Pass above the lake: 









Alpenglow on Dead Horse Lake:


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Ahh.. Goob, the pics up on Deadhorse have to be some of my favorite pics that you have posted (seen 'em last year). Well, besides ancient Upper Red Castle photos, and Amethyst, and..... :O||:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ton_Def said:


> Ahh.. Goob, the pics up on Deadhorse have to be some of my favorite pics that you have posted (seen 'em last year). Well, besides ancient Upper Red Castle photos, and Amethyst, and..... :O||:


Geeze, how boring. Guess I need to get a box of old pics and the scanner out.

"ancient" :?: :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Some think the Lost Rhoades Mine is up there....fascinating story.


A cabin owned by F.W.C Hathenbruck is still rumored to be in the Grandaddy area where Rhoades and Hathenbruck were trying to get a lease on an old Spanish mine. (from_ Footprints in the Wilderness_)

Find it yet Goob? :?


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> "ancient" :?: :lol:


Dated? Weathered? :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ton_Def said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > "ancient" :?: :lol:
> ...


yeah, yeah,......how 'bout "seasoned"?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Some think the Lost Rhoades Mine is up there....fascinating story.
> ...


Naw...but there's so many people up in Granddaddy you'd think someone would have stumbled on it by now.


----------

